# The Mini



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Small enough to fit in a pocket ... Comfortable enough to shoot in long practice session... The best of this two worlds...

TheMini

By JOS


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice, friend! It still packs all of your tell-tale style, too!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

YES so cool looks great evan small


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!! Very cool,!!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

A nice wee chunk.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool and nice, I personally love little shooters. This one is well made and looks strong and powerhful.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Nice!

jazz


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks cool


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

A beautiful design and wood, but it still seems very practical and comfortable, the best of both worlds!

-Destroyer


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Very nice, friend! It still packs all of your tell-tale style, too!


Hello buddy !! grat read you !! thanks for that apreciation !! It´s what i was looking for when I design it ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

leon13 said:


> YES so cool looks great evan small


Comfortable first ... Portable second .... and if in the way could we make it beautiful, it´s extra !! ..


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

slingshotnew said:


> Very nice!! Very cool,!!


thanks for your comments buddy !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> Cool and nice, I personally love little shooters. This one is well made and looks strong and powerhful.


Thanks for that appreciation Bob, my forks could not be so beautiful some times, but the comfort in the grip, that is something you can see in the face of the people whose take for a first time one of those... that expression priceless...

Best Regards !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

DestroyerOfEVIL said:


> A beautiful design and wood, but it still seems very practical and comfortable, the best of both worlds!
> 
> -Destroyer


Exactly !! That´s the idea buddy !! ... I apreciate your comment !! ...


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice! The shape looks very comfortable, and I like the contrast of the wood types.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Very very nice! Small shooters are the best. Great design.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

d3moncow said:


> Very nice! The shape looks very comfortable, and I like the contrast of the wood types.


I love use thos two wood for the contrast , looks drama !! jajajaja ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Stretch said:


> Very very nice! Small shooters are the best. Great design.


Thanks buddy ... the small ones are not my line ... but i felt the necesity to try ...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry Bro! I just cannot classify that as a mini. It would have to be a half or a quarter that size. It is a nice shooter, but JeezusPleezus! compared to your hand it is quite large.


----------



## Charlie-2007 (Apr 2, 2015)

It's a good design

:wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice mini, it's a healthy handfull as well. Most minis are so tiny it seems they can't be held comfortably but yours is a nice hand full of slingshot. Nice scales and finish too..good job, but you always make 'em nice.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Preciosa gordita , seguro que es talentosa , chulada Master :king:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are one extremely talented craftsman, nice slingshots


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice mini, it's a healthy handfull as well. Most minis are so tiny it seems they can't be held comfortably but yours is a nice hand full of slingshot. Nice scales and finish too..good job, but you always make 'em nice.


Thanks for your comment buddy .... Best regards ....


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Preciosa gordita , seguro que es talentosa , chulada Master :king:


Es bien jaladora esta chaparra cuerpo de chelo ...  abrazo bro ..


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tag said:


> You are one extremely talented craftsman, nice slingshots


Buddy ... thanks for this apreciation ... I always try to be proud of my pieces ... Best Regards


----------

